
Unable to Import User Hashes - Oakrock
I&#x27;m attempting to import passwords from one authentication service to Firebase authentication.<p>The records for the first look like this
pbkdf2_sha256|30000|pMNXMNt7rQlb96XH|VPa7diLcpJCimd9K1pj+qP1HA9AKnI6uvV&#x2F;t7HcVVL8=<p>this hash should be of the password &#x27;helloWorld1&#x27;<p>When i import it to firebase the password doesn&#x27;t seem to match and i can&#x27;t get this hash from any of the online generators i&#x27;ve used.
======
Oakrock
I'm assuming that the salt is pMNXMNt7rQlb96XH and the hash is
pMNXMNt7rQlb96XH|VPa7diLcpJCimd9K1pj+qP1HA9AKnI6uvV/t7HcVVL8=

Here is one of the snippets i tried to generate the hash with
[https://dotnetfiddle.net/Daj5mG](https://dotnetfiddle.net/Daj5mG)

------
mtmail
Specific questions about a software product are better answered at support
forums (of that product) or stackoverflow.

